# Post infectious irritable bowel syndrome experimental model



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

: Nippon Rinsho. 2006 Aug;64(8):1437-40. Links [Post infectious irritable bowel syndrome experimental model][Article in Japanese]O****ani N, Yamagami H, Watanabe K, Higuchi K, Arakawa T. Department of Gastroenterology, Osaka City University Graduate School of Medicine.Irritable bowel syndrome may be consisted of several subsets of functional disorders including a subset of post inflammatory and post infectious disorders. Animal models revealed prolonged hyper-kinesis of the intestinal muscle and visceral hyperalgesia in adult mice previously received phychological stress or bowel irritation in neonatal period. Murine infectious experiment reproduced adult post infectious functional disorders. Involvement of acute phase Th2 cytokine production and prolonged TGFbeta1 production contribute to intestinal hyper-kinesis in post nematode infectious rat model. Pathogenesis of irritable bowel syndrome may be further subdivided by the results of experimental models, and a novel therapeutic approach is expected from such experimental models.PMID: 16898608


----------

